# Tegu Knocking Over Bowl And Lamps



## CaseyUndead (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone else's tegu do things like this?

He knocks over his bowl almost every day. What i use for a water bowl is a long short-ish sterilite tub, and when it's got water in it it's definitely heavier than he is.. Yet the little bulldozer still manages to knock it over. On the plus side, it makes it easy to keep the humidity up because the mulch soaks up the water. But, on the negative side, if he tips his bowl over then he doesn't have much to drink or soak in until i go back up to see him and fill it up again.

He also manages to knock over the lamps that are sitting on the top OUTSIDE of his enclosure. Somehow he's jumping up high enough(i've never seen him jump like that when i've been around.. it would have to be about two feet straight up) and hitting the top with enough force to knock them over. I secured them to the top with some metal clip things and they keep them from falling over.. but he still moves them a little bit. I don't know why he wants to jump at the heat lamps... but he can get pretty hyper sometimes. 

He just likes to knock over anything he can, i guess.


----------



## First Time Tegu (Sep 17, 2010)

My little guy gets insanely hyper sometimes as well. I use one of those plastic paint trays for his water dish (obviously it never had paint in it), yet he still manages to dump it over all the time. I actually had to adjust the time his lights come on due to the fact that every hour after he woke up he would start to jump at/climb up the sliding glass doors on the front of his cage. The cage is currently in my room thus making it kind of difficult to sleep at times. He would prop himself up on his tail and just run full speed on the glass door, going no where of course.

I assume its just out of boredum sometimes, because he eats every day almost and always has water. Once he gets a little bigger I will walk him outside a bit to use up that energy and trim is nails. I have a puppy harness but it is slightly too big for him...the lizard harness I have is way too small.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

use one of those fake rock bowls, thats what i have. the damn thing weighs a ton. as far as the lamp goes, when i owned a few reptiles as a teenager at a time, i had a similar issue - heres a quick and easy fix. . and i suggest this for ANYONE worried about a lamp falling over and making a fire that owns a screen top. put your lamp on top of your screen, outline,mark it, you can even just rub it in a circular motion to make a outline. then take a knife, and make 6 or 8 holes AROUND the outline you made, just big enough to fit a small bolt through, maybe a inch long bolt. you can use very small diameter ones. just make sure you leave enough room for your light to fit inside the middle, then once the holes are cut, put the 6 or 8 bolts into the holes, and then torque nut onto all 6 or 8 of them. like i said, leave some room, because the lamps going to have to clear the bolts. and there we a go, a perfect lamp holder, the lamp cant slide off the tank no matter what, its locked in when its placed down. if your reptile rubs its nose on the top of the screen or anything like that, and your afraid its going to hit its nose on the edge of the nut you can buy plastic epoxy, the really hard plastic repair stuff, and put it around the bolts and shape it smooth to the screen very easily, just remember to let it dry before you put it back on, it could get on your lizards face and make it sick. after its dry wipe it off real good to get rid of any residue. its what i used to do in the past, with my old enclosures. im going to have to do that with my new setup soon i think just for peice of mind. its a very good peice of mind knowing your light wont fall over and catch the carpet on fire!!!!!


----------

